# Nesco FS-250  Food Slicer



## smokininidaho (Dec 8, 2019)

I bought one of these after seeing some recommendations here. Knowing basically nothing about slicers I have a couple questions. When I turned it on the blade was wobbling, so I'm wondering if this is normal, is it an  undulated  blade? Also the blade is not actually sharp like a knife lets say, is this normal?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 8, 2019)

No the blade should not wobble . Sounds like the blade was not put on correctly .
The blade on mine is sharp . Did you buy this new ?


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 8, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> No the blade should not wobble . Sounds like the blade was not put on correctly .
> The blade on mine is sharp . Did you buy this knew ?


Actually no. I bought it on Amazon as used like new. It was like $39.00 shipped. So I'll be returning it. Thanks chopsaw for the info.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 8, 2019)

Don't blame you for that . Just FYI , that plastic center section is a press fit into the blade . Most likely not snapped in all the way .


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 8, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Don't blame you for that . Just FYI , that plastic center section is a press fit into the blade . Most likely not snapped in all the way .


Well it may have not been snapped in all the way, not sure as I packaged back up, That blade was dull IMO. I could run my fingers across it with slight pressure and it was like  butter knife sharp.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 8, 2019)

damn guess I better unbox mine and look


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 8, 2019)

If you can stabilize the blade and the only issue is the lack of sharp blade ask them to replace the blade via Amazon chat. They usually will bend over backwards to make you happy.


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 9, 2019)

I contacted Nesco Saturday via email after registering the warranty as there was a blank warranty card that came with the slicer. No response yet. I do remember that the plastic insert was pretty much flush with the blade not so much that you could lay it on a granite surface to check how true the blade was but close. The dull blade is just a red flag for me. I think someone used the heck out of it and then sent it back. Thanks for all your help.


----------

